# Mexican Equivalent of U-Haul?



## PatrickMurtha

Is there a Mexican equivalent of U-Haul? I'd like to rent a cargo van in the D.F. for my move to Queretaro.


----------



## citlali

I have never found a U Haul type company but you can get guys with a truck , ask around in your neighborhood, someone will know someone with a truck who can do this type of things. DF ro Queretaro is a short haul so it should not be too hard or hire one of the freight companies likes Castores or others .


----------



## TundraGreen

PatrickMurtha said:


> Is there a Mexican equivalent of U-Haul? I'd like to rent a cargo van in the D.F. for my move to Queretaro.


I rented a passenger van from Thrifty or Budget (I think they are the same company). I took out the passenger seats and left them at the rental company. It worked fine. I moved a van full of stuff from Colorado to Guadalajara. I rented in Gdl, drove to Colorado to pick up the stuff, then came back. 

If you need a bigger truck, it might be a problem but if a van is enough space, it should be possible. It took me a while to find a company that had a van, they don't keep too many of them and the ones that they do have are often locked up in long term rentals to companies.


----------



## PatrickMurtha

TundraGreen said:


> I rented a passenger van from Thrifty or Budget (I think they are the same company). I took out the passenger seats and left them at the rental company. It worked fine. I moved a van full of stuff from Colorado to Guadalajara. I rented in Gdl, drove to Colorado to pick up the stuff, then came back.
> 
> If you need a bigger truck, it might be a problem but if a van is enough space, it should be possible. It took me a while to find a company that had a van, they don't keep too many of them and the ones that they do have are often locked up in long term rentals to companies.


Very good idea, thanks.


----------



## lhpdiver

When we moved across town last year we hired a small moving company. Three guys showed up (late) with a small truck. A different guy quoted the job and I think he way-under quoted because they used a ton on plastic to wrap stuff like the sofas etc.

Whenever we have purchased an appliance we have contracted with a delivery service at the store. I think they call it fletes ? I'll bet one of those people could be talked into a non-local delivery.

If it helps - I know a nice couple (wink, wink) that happen to have an almost new 5X3 enclosed trailer very close to DF that they would love to sell cheap.


----------



## sparks

If you find your own rental be prepared to return it to where it came from. Drop off fees are usually outrageous


----------



## lhpdiver

lhpdiver said:


> If it helps - I know a nice couple (wink, wink) that happen to have an almost new 5X3 enclosed trailer very close to DF that they would love to sell cheap.


Sorry - 5X8X6 - plus bull-nose.


----------



## PatrickMurtha

sparks said:


> If you find your own rental be prepared to return it to where it came from. Drop off fees are usually outrageous


I have friends who would drive the vehicle back, fortunately.


----------



## ojosazules11

lhpdiver said:


> Sorry - 5X8X6 - plus bull-nose.


I've sent you a PM about the trailer.


----------



## circle110

We moved our household stuff from Guanajuato to DF a little over a year ago and used some movers out of DF that have their place of business a few blocks from my wife's family. They were inexpensive, honest and did all the heavy work. 

In our case my wife's family just walked over to their HQ and made the arrangements with them, but Mrs. Circle110 will call her family to get the phone number of the movers and I'll pass it along to you so you can use it if you'd like. 

They didn't break nor steal anything, they charged a VERY reasonable price and were easy and fair to deal with. If you say that you were referred by the "****** from Guanajuato", they'll know that it's referred by the family of their neighbors and won't want to sully their local rep at all. 
They have a variety of van/truck size options to fit many budgets and move sizes.

P.S. - buy the guys that actually do the move a sandwich and give them a modest cash tip and and I'm sure they'll take very good care of you if you do end up deciding to go with them.


----------

